# my staffordshire bull terrier keeps farting all the time and i dont know why? x



## gingerdoglover (Nov 21, 2011)

if anyone knows why my staffie keeps farting can you please tell me why and what to do because its getting me down and im at the end of my tether with him, Thankyou xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Its just a by-product of digestion, why would you be at the end of your tether with it?

What are you feeding?


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

gingerdoglover said:


> if anyone knows why my staffie keeps farting can you please tell me why and what to do because its getting me down and im at the end of my tether with him, Thankyou xx


He's got wind. What you feeding him on?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Changing his diet may help, but unfortunately it is a staffie trait. You just have to learn to live with it x


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*I dont have this problem with my 2 anymore,as i changed there Diet,i now feed Wainrights Dry with a little winalot wet chunks..

now no more windy days for us..*


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Genuinely related to what goes in comes out in some form or another - with some dogs they can be more windy than others fed on the same stuff. Canned meat products and lots of E numbered treats tend to be worse. 

If mine so much as sniff a Bonio we need gas masks for a week :scared:


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

Some dogs are flatulent... 

Some breeds more than others. 

Mine is surprisingly so when he has had too many treats; eaten a bit more than normal, as in too many pieces in the measuring cup due to the way they fall.(measurements  ); recently changed his food or we have due to moving or traveling not cooked for him but given him other dog foods. 

The first time he ever farted we actually got very worried, because he started groaning as if in pain all of a sudden. Ere was a sudden "pssst" sound after a minute and he quietly went to sleep with me needing a gas mask. My golly gosh we laughed for a good hour about that... We had just recently tried him on a different food as he seemed to be bored with the one he had.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

a better diet

a less-carb-loaded diet

something easier to digest

or ADDED digestive-enzymes with each meal -

any or all of the above can help. DigestMore ULTRA is a name-brand product which i've used with excellent 
results, for humans & other species - it includes every imaginable enzyme, & is easy to sprinkle onto food 
& mix in with a little moisture [so that the dog does not sneeze, blow it out of the bowl by panting, etc]. 
Amazon.com: Renew Life DigestMore Ultra: Health & Personal Care

it's possible that he has one or more food intolerances, or actual allergies, or poor digestion / absorption. 
PROBIOTICS given regularly can also help - the refrigerated high-potency human versions, not cheap, 
low-potency shelf-stable versions. UDO'S CHOICE high-potency probiotics worked wonders for my mother, 
after a ferociously-powerful antibiotic messed up her digestion.

Amazon.com: Flora Udo's Choice Super 8 Probiotic: Health & Personal Care 
QUOTE: 
_"Guaranteed *15 billion viable cells per gram* within the best-before date" expiration period._

just slide the capsule-halves apart, pour onto damp food, stir & serve.  
i get no compensation whatever - i've used em, both worked well, i recommend em.


----------



## Mark Thompson (Nov 22, 2011)

Try a good quality dried food. If I feed my dog canned food, it's like windy city...awful


----------



## tttessa (Oct 31, 2011)

Our Westie pup and cooked turkey (as a treat inside puppy kong) - nooooooooooooooooo - name changed from Whisky to Whiffy for the night!!


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Wind is pretty much a normal peev of all dog owners. I can't feed Donnie certain fish based foods because oh my god it smells like something died in his stomach it's hilarious you just have to remember to get the masks out before gasping for breath during the laughter. As suggested, try changing his food.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i added links for the 2 excellent products i've used before; other folks have also had good results, 
both in humans & in pets of several species. [cats, dogs, ferrets, & DIG-ENZYMES ONLY, *birds* - 
i don't know if birds utilize the same probiotic species as mammals, & would query an EXOTIC vet to confirm!]


----------

